# Height



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Random topic but what height is everyone?

I'm 5"10-11 which is apparently quite tall for a girl!? lol


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww bless you...we should go round hand in hand - i struggle to get things that are really really low down, and you struggle with high things...it would work perfectly! lol

It's funny when i was younger i always got mistaken for being much older...i think i was about 12 when i was first mistaken for being over 18! lol

Do you struggle to get jeans the right length, out of interest, because i do but i've never thought about it in terms of the other end of the spectrum? I have to get 36 inch leg ya see.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Im 6'2 :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmm 5'3!

and i look like i'm 12
lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that your photo? Me likes.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmhmm


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah there are some tall ranges, at like topshop and dottyps but there isn't that much choice - most places consider tall in womens to be up to 34inch and that is just too short on me lol.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Im 6'2 :mrgreen:


 you're quite tall then ey?...interesting 
...and i agree: peachyderanged, you're pretty!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Yay... I like it when I don't have to talk down to women... so you are totally kewlies =D


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thankyous


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

5'9


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

5'9, 140 lbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Weight now? How bout bra size? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

34C


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> 34C


36 D!!!!pwned!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

FINISH HIM!

"GET OVER HERE" *Rips your throat out*... lol.


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol you guys crack me up!...yet another topic now talking about boobs lol! Btw...i change bra size throughout the month so there's no point giving one measurement lol!


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

No this is true - i guess i should have expected it somehow lol...stupid, little, naive me lol!

And no there isn't much i can do - which is why i have to search to find decent trousers lol. I normally end up wearing really flat shoes...which sucks because heals are so much sexier! Thing is if i wear them, i end up nearing 6ft...and i dont like being that noticable!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I like my boobies Clover *Bounces up and down* look how kewlies this is *looks down at em* I could watch em all day long while gettin really fit! :mrgreen: (Although that's not good for the boobies... hence why you guys get sports bra's)


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i too like my boobies, their so pretty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Between 5.4 and 5.5 ..........I like taller guys though..to nestle into.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i like boobs.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i like boobs.


me too!!!!!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Peachy... you like your own or other ladies?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

just boobs in general. but i'm definitely straight
just so were clear.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

actually, i like mine most.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Why do you like yours? I'm interested now and you seem to be open which is great... I like to share and share alike so PM me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Darrens finally found a girl who,ll love him even with his man boobs then.


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL...funny!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm not sure about on men...but it's worth a picture. i think we are all a little curious darren....

i like mine cause i think they feel cool. so you can feel mine but only a small poke, no grabs allowed. people don't realize how interesting they are!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> but only a small poke


lol,you any idea of the way Darren will take that.. :lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

So you tried out that lavender then Darren :lol:

http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/2007/1837919.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i'm not sure about on men...but it's worth a picture. i think we are all a little curious darren....
> 
> i like mine cause i think they feel cool. so you can feel mine but only a small poke, no grabs allowed. people don't realize how interesting they are!


I bet it would be worth a picture indeed... lol.

Yeah I bet they feel "cool"... lol. Aww that's wrong "you can feel mine'; although we're about 3000 miles away ... so unlucky"... lol that's bang out. Yeah people don't know how interesting they are... i'd love to stare at yours all day long... I'm close to gettin a webcam, just gotta fix a pc for some one then I get a ?30 quid webcam off em... so we can have a video chat if you like? lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > but only a small poke
> ...


I only though of it because you did... lol...what does that tell you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> So you tried out that lavender then Darren :lol:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/2007/1837919.htm


So it was you?... lol I remember soom one told me that lavender increased the chances of man boobs' hence why I don't use it any longer (I love the stuff tho)... oh well. =P


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

No, wasn't me, just remember seeing it.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh geez darren. take a break


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > peachyderanged said:
> ...


Im a bad girl?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i want to poke boobs


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i want to poke boobs


lol...go ahead, do as you please lol...naa im just kidin - or am i?! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

If you think youre gonna get a girl by poking her boobs then you need some more biology lessons.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spirit said:


> If you think youre gonna get a girl by poking her boobs then you need some more biology lessons.


lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


Ya... one which needs a good spankin! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Spirit said:


> If you think youre gonna get a girl by poking her boobs then you need some more biology lessons.


*Pokes your boobies*... wOOt... will you marry me? *carries on pokin your boobies*... lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> If you think youre gonna get a girl by poking her boobs then you need some more biology lessons.


Maybe you could give me a chemistry lesson. *pokes boobs*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Breaks your fingers.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm 5ft tall

that's it.

Short I am


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Your linkin park signature...i like linkin park..though I didnt say that because its prob considered not cool lol....but i listened to them back when I had dp and they were quite popular then ...so their songs have special meaning for me and I still put the cd on occasionally......


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, at 6'2" I'm classed as the world's tallest dwarf.

I'm that height but have short arms and legs. My inside leg is around 29"-30".


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Dave! What's good? You enjoying the forums? Hope u are  lol. 6'2 ey? I thought u were shorter than that


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there.

My mood is pretty good today actually. Looking forward to visiting my friend at his new flat tomorrow. You?

Yeah, lots thanks. I'd never heard of DP till I was diagnosed with it a couple of weeks ago but now I know what it is, I can make sense of so much stuff now and it's great to get an insight from other people's point of view.

How come you thought I was shorter? That's a small pic of me you know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah we thought you came in pocket size


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

How come? Is it a bad thing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

no


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave120281 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My mood is pretty good today actually. Looking forward to visiting my friend at his new flat tomorrow. You?
> 
> ...


probably because you were looking up at the camera and your round face (not that there is anything wrong with that). lol.

Me, well i got these assignments about more than 12 of them. Finding it hard to concentrate. I'm also at work experience working at a guest house for people with mental illness.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

That sounds like a total bummer. Twelve's a lot to be dealing with at once. How's the work experience going? You enjoying it?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave120281 said:


> That sounds like a total bummer. Twelve&apos;s a lot to be dealing with at once. How&apos;s the work experience going? You enjoying it?


I'm actually amazed that i've gone this far with studies. it's bn hard with the DP. Work experience is challenging and fun at the same.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

5'0


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

mystified said:


> 5'0


So am I! Like they say - big things come in small packages :-D


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

I imagine it can be hard.

Shouldn't that be good things come in small packages? he he


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave120281 said:


> I imagine it can be hard.
> 
> Shouldn't that be good things come in small packages? he he


Oh okay but let me add... LOTS of good things come in small packages :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh I totally agree. Short girls are the greatest. :wink:

I just noticed your signature. Awwwwwwwwwwwriiiggghhhhhht!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

just shy of 5'5

spirit we are the same height 
I feel tall now


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Layla said:


> (34 DD :twisted: )


you serious?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

You doubt me? :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL

I've seen this one before.

"Yeah, they can't be that big!"

"Well they are!"

"OK. Prove it!"


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave120281 said:


> Short girls are the greatest. :wink:


We are the greatest...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah.. I was thinking the same thing. 
Not gonna get me to go there. 
I don't need to prove anything. 
My friend was having a laugh at me.. 
but really it's not fun. try finding pretty bras in that size next time you're in a store. 
(because it'd be funny to see yall fellas shopping for bras)


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

It's oh so true. The tallest girl I've ever been out with was 5' 10" and it felt weird. Other than that the tallest was 5' 4" with the shortest being 4' 10". I'm 6' 2" by the way. Now that looked weird and slightly wrong at the time even though she was 20 and I was 24. Extremely cute though.

ha ha ha. Luckily my moobs don't require a bra just yet.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave120281 said:


> It's oh so true. The tallest girl I've ever been out with was 5' 10" and it felt weird. Other than that the tallest was 5' 4" with the shortest being 4' 10". I'm 6' 2" by the way. Now that looked weird and slightly wrong at the time even though she was 20 and I was 24. Extremely cute though.
> 
> ha ha ha. Luckily my moobs don't require a bra just yet.


there's a pic of me on Picture Submissions. no proof of how short i am.

not sure if i'm cute although i get that compliment a lot.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

I can kinda gauge your height from that. Very cute.


----------



## Sa\/en (May 21, 2008)

5'11" 170lbs


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Layla said:


> just shy of 5'5
> 
> spirit we are the same height
> I feel tall now


Does that mean im short then? I never thought that 5.5 was short :? ..i feel short now....... lol
i think great things come in big packages...........i mean tall men of course :roll: ......


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > just shy of 5'5
> ...


No no! :| 
I meant that most of the gals seem to be shorter than us. 
Actually I'm shorter than everyone in my family so they tease me about my height all the time. :? 
but 5'5" isn't short at all. they're just taller than average.. even my mum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

oh sorry i thought that you had called yourself short somewhere in this thread :? ...ye i think 5.5 is average..i like it anyways.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

yup. it's a nice height  
we're perfect, what can I say? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Well ,you could say that again...lol.


----------

